# Cunningham's skink info for prospective new owner



## LadyJ (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello all - I'm running the consideration of picking up two little Cunningham's and I was just wondering a few things. I HAVE Googled and read other posts, I just want some more info.
Firstly - can they be handled? I know this shouldn't be my first question but... I love having my little guys out and about.
Secondly - diet? What do these lizards eat? Is it at all similar to the greens and meat/bugs my bluey gets?
Thirdly - enclosure set-up? Does anyone have any _pictures_ of their enclosure set-up (descriptions would be ace too, I just like pretty pictures)? How large should the enclosure be for two?
Heating and lighting? What temperatures?
Are they prone to any problems and do they have any special needs?
And finally, does anyone have any pictures of their Cunningham's? I love to look at these little guys...


----------



## dylan-rocks (Aug 4, 2010)

my friend has one end he can handle it and the enclosure should be rocky out crop because they are wild everywhere at my place and thats were i find them everytime
they are also really family dependent from wat ive observed


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 4, 2010)

dylan-rocks said:


> my friend has one end he can handle it and the enclosure should be rocky out crop because they are wild everywhere at my place and thats were i find them everytime
> they are also really family dependent from wat ive observed


 Excellent! Thank you - it's great to hear, hopefully I'll get these two.


----------



## Dizza212 (Aug 5, 2010)

Where are you going to get yours?
i wonder how they would go being kept with blueys etc.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 5, 2010)

Dizza212 said:


> Where are you going to get yours?
> i wonder how they would go being kept with blueys etc.


 
I was planning on purchasing them from another member - but I'm no longer sure as I'm in the process of getting another bluey... 
I'd like to know how they'd get along with blueys too, be interested in housing them together if I could.


----------



## Dizza212 (Aug 5, 2010)

anybody know if they would get along with a bluey?


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 6, 2010)

Dizza212 said:


> anybody know if they would get along with a bluey?


 Second that *bump*.
But I think if you had a large enough enclosure with plenty of spots to hide you'd be fine - just make sure they're the same size.


----------



## Dizza212 (Aug 6, 2010)

spose it would be kinda similar to other skinks.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 9, 2010)

i wanna know as well but yeh a lot of people seem to put em together


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 10, 2010)

No more space unless I put them in with a shingleback... I'd make sure you know the animal before you try it.
Wonder how one Cunningham would go with one shingle... I know the cunningham are communal, so I don't think it'd work.


----------

